# Hillstream Loach (Gastramyzon spp) suitable tankmates



## plaakapong (Feb 28, 2008)

Do some research here. http://forums.loaches.com/

And here. http://www.seriouslyfish.com/forums/

17 X turnover sounds a bit excessive. Depends on the configuration of the tank. Gentle flow, good oxygenation, and clean water are sufficient. Most fish will appreciate these.


----------



## aquariumhobbyist (Feb 18, 2014)

plaakapong said:


> Do some research here. http://forums.loaches.com/
> 
> And here. http://www.seriouslyfish.com/forums/
> 
> 17 X turnover sounds a bit excessive. Depends on the configuration of the tank. Gentle flow, good oxygenation, and clean water are sufficient. Most fish will appreciate these.


Cheers. I have already been to the seriouslyfishy site. I did do my research and the problem is the fish that seem to be recommended on these websites, I cannot find (except for the zebra danios and rosy barbs as I stated in the OP) and the others are usually listed as family or genus names and are so vast that searching through each and trying to find locally is not an time effective option (since as I said the fish available locally are limited to "hot sellers").

Thanks for your input though.

As for the flow rate, it may be excessive, you are right. How would I use this to make a suitable setup (you said that it depends on my setup)? Any suggestions?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

You can put in a North American Native, rainbow shiners (Notropis chrosomus) in a river tank. They're pretty and enjoy the cool current.


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

Basically, stuff that likes low temps and fast flowing water would go well with hillstream loaches.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I find fish are wonderfully adaptable. I have many times put fish together for a short time and found they worked so well that it became permanent. If you provide cover for the small folks, most will know to hide and do so without stress. That throws the door open to using many more fish than you might first think. Smaller tanks make it somewhat more difficult to provide the cover but I currently have combined a 75 gallon with loaches and bottom dwellers into a 125 with African cichlids, some as large as 9 inches. Some fish as small as 1/2 inch! Rather surprised to see how well they all are getting along.


----------



## MattieGee (Sep 11, 2011)

I've had a few over the years by just chance seeing them in the fish shop and adding a nice fish to the ever growing collection. I've only ever had them in community tanks. My current tank has an extra power head, obviously thats good for the hillstream loaches. I once had a big group of 8 african dwarf frogs with the hillstream loaches.


----------



## aquariumhobbyist (Feb 18, 2014)

MattieGee said:


> I've had a few over the years by just chance seeing them in the fish shop and adding a nice fish to the ever growing collection. I've only ever had them in community tanks. My current tank has an extra power head, obviously thats good for the hillstream loaches. I once had a big group of 8 african dwarf frogs with the hillstream loaches.


Actually my LFS does have a couple of those or at least [email protected] what I think they are (white frogs with red eyes, maybe the albino version?)...


----------



## aquariumhobbyist (Feb 18, 2014)

PlantedRich said:


> I find fish are wonderfully adaptable. I have many times put fish together for a short time and found they worked so well that it became permanent. If you provide cover for the small folks, most will know to hide and do so without stress. That throws the door open to using many more fish than you might first think. Smaller tanks make it somewhat more difficult to provide the cover but I currently have combined a 75 gallon with loaches and bottom dwellers into a 125 with African cichlids, some as large as 9 inches. Some fish as small as 1/2 inch! Rather surprised to see how well they all are getting along.


true but what of the water temperature requirements?


----------



## aquariumhobbyist (Feb 18, 2014)

Grah the great said:


> Basically, stuff that likes low temps and fast flowing water would go well with hillstream loaches.


aye and if I only knew which of the ones my LFS has fit that description I would be a winner. 

Sadly my LFS is not very knowledgeable with fish.

I have recently read that rasboras may do ok in such a setup... any thoughts?


----------



## aquariumhobbyist (Feb 18, 2014)

mistergreen said:


> You can put in a North American Native, rainbow shiners (Notropis chrosomus) in a river tank. They're pretty and enjoy the cool current.


Sadly I have no access to such fish... let me put it this way, if I can find a cory other than a bronze or bronze albino at my LFS I get shocked (and buy it automatically)...


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

aquariumhobbyist said:


> Sadly I have no access to such fish... let me put it this way, if I can find a cory other than a bronze or bronze albino at my LFS I get shocked (and buy it automatically)...


hmm, I thought rainbow shiners are popular in Europe.
Any danio will work fine for your setup.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

White Cloud Minnows. Schooling, come from cooler water that is fairly fast moving. 

'Hummingbird' or 'Darter' Tetras. These are bottom perching species, a lot like Gobies. Not schooling. Several species. 

Fresh water Gobies. Several species.


----------



## aquariumhobbyist (Feb 18, 2014)

Diana said:


> White Cloud Minnows. Schooling, come from cooler water that is fairly fast moving.
> 
> 'Hummingbird' or 'Darter' Tetras. These are bottom perching species, a lot like Gobies. Not schooling. Several species.
> 
> Fresh water Gobies. Several species.


Well, the only tetra or tetra looking species I have access to are:
1. Neon
2. Cardinal neon
3. Harlequin rasbora
4. Black neon
5. Buenos Aires tetra
6. Boehlk's Penguin Fish, False Penguin Fish
7. Black Skirt Tetra
8. Tiger Barb
9. Rosy Barb
10. red eye tetra
11. serpae tetra

Other fish available are: 
1. Clown Loach
2. Red tail shark
3. Ramirezi
4. Apistogramma
5. Kribensis
6. livebearers
7. goldfish

and that's actually about all the fish they have... :confused1:

edit: oh and zebra danios


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Check online sources also. A other cities or countries around you will have better selections.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## aquariumhobbyist (Feb 18, 2014)

mistergreen said:


> Check online sources also. A other cities or countries around you will have better selections.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Although I appreciate the input, strict import regulations means things wait at customs for days if not weeks. Only time I can use this option is if I go on a trip to one of these countries and take the fish with me when leaving.


----------



## plaakapong (Feb 28, 2008)

Try posting on some international forums. S.F. has many European members. Search for clubs in your country. You may find someone keeping/breeding something more suitable and willing to share. I wouldn't keep anything on your list other than the danios. Many of the rainbowfish species would be a good choice. Maybe you can find a breeder?


----------



## aquariumhobbyist (Feb 18, 2014)

For now I placed some panda cories in their due to their preference of cooler water. the current they seem to dislike though?


----------



## nonfucious (Apr 3, 2014)

I have swordtails in an unheated tank and they love to play in the filter outflow. You could try some and see.


----------

